

Launch your product. Quit your job. - wizardofoz
http://www.micropreneur.com/

======
intregus
This looks spammy. Need to give my email address for more info? Why?

~~~
geuis
Yes this is spam

------
mds
[http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:5jpzoD4xfiQJ:www.microp...](http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:5jpzoD4xfiQJ:www.micropreneur.com/assets/micropreneur-
academy-
report.pdf+site:http://www.micropreneur.com/&cd=10&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us) \--
google cache of the "report"

------
billswift
I'm not sure why somebody linked to this site, but it's another site of the
person linked to from this HN link
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=755033>

------
marcusestes
This was inevitable. The next generation of work-from-home "business
opportunities."

------
dennychapin
Spam

